# Agri-fos



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 30, 2008)

Does anyone use this fungicide, to help restrain SOD or phythothora [sp]? does it work? how do you apply it foliar spray or root drench? from what i've read on the net , some people have had good results using it..


----------



## Menchhofer (Apr 30, 2008)

Cannot help you much. I just ordered some to use with Pentra-bark and some say it does very well. Will give it a try.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 1, 2008)

Menchhofer said:


> Cannot help you much. I just ordered some to use with Pentra-bark and some say it does very well. Will give it a try.




i'll give it a try myself, nice to read you Mench hows that bucket truck?


----------



## cryo stops wear (May 1, 2008)

*p/b*



ROLLACOSTA said:


> Does anyone use this fungicide, to help restrain SOD or phythothora [sp]? does it work? how do you apply it foliar spray or root drench? from what i've read on the net , some people have had good results using it..



Use it with pentra bark at a 1:1 rate spray trunk, I would also do a foliar spray with it.
i HAVE HAD SOME LUCK WITH BEECH DECLINE SPRAY ALL THE CANKER SPOTS YOU CAN. If you can get pron tech fungicide it is a systemic irradicant and kills all fungus use it with pentra bark also at the highest rate.

also pentra bark will burn other plants and turf so wash them off after spraying and they wont burn.


----------



## Menchhofer (May 1, 2008)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> i'll give it a try myself, nice to read you Mench hows that bucket truck?




Thanks for asking.... about the truck. The darn thing still amazes me as to what it can do.
I just have a couple more years and hopefully it will be paid off. 

I do not have the time to get on the net as I have had in the past..I mostly just read the posts for anything new.....take care


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 2, 2008)

Is it essential to use Pentra bark? as i'm finding it hard to get it over here. Obtaining Agri-fos isn't a problem..


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 2, 2008)

cryo stops wear said:


> Use it with pentra bark at a 1:1 rate spray trunk, I would also do a foliar spray with it.
> i HAVE HAD SOME LUCK WITH BEECH DECLINE SPRAY ALL THE CANKER SPOTS YOU CAN. If you can get pron tech fungicide it is a systemic irradicant and kills all fungus use it with pentra bark also at the highest rate.
> 
> also pentra bark will burn other plants and turf so wash them off after spraying and they wont burn.




Have you got a link for pron tech, or should it be pro tech? thsanks..


----------

